
David Lynch’s Elusive Language - dnetesn
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/david-lynchs-elusive-language
======
11thEarlOfMar
I've only seen a couple of Lynch's films. And those I've seen, I've only seen
once. Yet, _all_ of the most vivid film scenes that I can replay in my head,
drawn from all the films I've seen in my life, are composed by Lynch.

